

How Disney built a big data platform on a startup budget - SanderMak
http://gigaom.com/2012/09/16/how-disney-built-a-big-data-platform-on-a-startup-budget/

======
teh_klev
"Disney’s platform is growing at 5TB a day" - 5TB of what each day?

What business problem are they solving? There's no context here which makes
this story less than useful.

------
velodrome
[http://www.slideshare.net/cloudera/hadoop-
world-2011-advanci...](http://www.slideshare.net/cloudera/hadoop-
world-2011-advancing-disneys-data-infrastructure-with-hadoop-matt-estes-
disney)

------
kris_lander
And this has allowed Disney to do what exactly?

~~~
miahi
Probably related: <http://www.salon.com/2013/01/17/disney_is_spying_on_you/>

------
Kiro
What kind of data is it?

~~~
chewxy
It's a DMP, so basically they pixel and retarget you, I believe.

